# Top and side marker lights



## Autoquest130 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi all, my top and side marker lights have stopped working on my 2010 Elddis Autoquest 130. I have changed the bulb and still nothing, I've even looked for a fuse but can't find any. The top lights at the back are working fine,it's completely got me baffled. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Cfoster


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The side marker lamps are installed by the MH manufacturer. Sometimes the high level front and rear marker lamps are also included. I have had a Chausson, a Rapido and now an Adria and they have all done it differently. The Chausson had an interface box located in the driver seatbelt lower housing, the Rapido had fuses and relays under the dash and my Adria has a relay and fuse as part of the Elektrobloc. Fiat provide a trigger signal 'side lights on' to trigger the MH manufactirers circuit. 
I do not know what Elddis do but thre will be a fuse/relay somewhere.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just had similar problem.
I'm no expert but trawling the internet and help from Rayc here's what I found out and did.
It appears that the sidelights and high level marker lights are controlled by the body computer and not by any fuses. If a bulb requires, for instance, 5 watts and sends a different reading back to the computer due to a fault then the computer will close down that circuit as a safety measure.
To overcome this you must check all side lights for bad earth, corrosion etc. Then totally disconnect the battery including the leisure battery if there is a battery to battery link (Battery master). Wait for 30 mins and reconnect, this is supposed o reboot and reset the computer.
When I performed this exercise there was no improvement and the sides lights still did not light. However the following morning when I started the engine all lights were working fine and the bullb failure light had extinguished.
I think Merlin might have had something to do with it!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> It appears that the sidelights and high level marker lights are controlled by the body computer and not by any fuses.


Be aware that that not all MH manufacturers do the same thing. On my Rapido the front white high level marker lamps were part of the side amber marker lamp circuits, which is not connected to the body computer, whilst the rear red high level marker lamps were connected into the rear lighting circuit which is.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> Be aware that that not all MH manufacturers do the same thing. On my Rapido the front white high level marker lamps were part of the side amber marker lamp circuits, which is not connected to the body computer, whilst the rear red high level marker lamps were connected into the rear lighting circuit which is.


It seems that the rear high level markers are an extension of the rear sidelights. In many motorhomes the rear high levels are red and white splits to serve as front high level markers as well.


----------

